# Why is my Red Devil like this ?!



## accr (Nov 27, 2002)

I knew it...I thought it was my eyes were telling me her left side is more fat.

Here's a pic I got from the top.

Any idea?


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

heh, wierd


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

could be scollioses (sp)








to desiese and paracites


----------



## accr (Nov 27, 2002)

I found this ->> http://madhunag.tripod.com/scoliosis.html.















:sad:


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

wierd


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Hmm.. is it even noticable when looking form the side?


----------



## eatfish (Jul 30, 2003)

he's fine, fish are not perfect.


----------



## accr (Nov 27, 2002)

*update*

She's back to normal now. Guess what...she was bound with eggs !









Check out my thread in the non-p forum


----------

